# Resizing photos in MS Paint



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

With MS Paint you could quickly and "dirty" resize your images so you can upload them on APC, use them for fast e-mailing, posting on other web sites, etc. MS Paint does not allow extremely precise resizing but it's perfectly good for a quick resize job.

MS Paint is a very simple program found on any computer that comes with Windows.
Open it by clicking Start|Programs|Accessories|Paint:










To resize the image open it in Paint and select Image|Stretch/Skew... (or press Ctrl+W):










The following dialog box appears:










Use the percentages for Horizontal and Vertical size to resize your image. Notice that you must type identical numbers in the Horizontal or Vertical size or your image will not resize properly.

Always save the resized image with a new name so you don't loose the original. I personally use "_1", "_2", "_3", and so on. For example the original file "riccia.jpg" becomes "riccia_1.jpg".

MS Paint does reduce the dimensions of the image but keeps the same quality (resolution). An original file that is 4 MB file is reduced to about only 90 KB - good size for posting on the internet.

--Nikolay


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Nikolay, when members post threads with photos of their tanks using this method (I like it - nice and simple), do they use the Photo Album, Journals, or do they just create a new thread and which forum would this be in? 

I have not found this easy to do at all, and can only seem to get my photos from my computer to my posts by attachments (thumbnails). 

I know I have posted a photo correctly at least once. 

I have gone back to the User Manual but have not found a satisfactory answer. 
Thank you ahead of time for your help.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Jimbo,

If you want to display an image within your thread you can upload it on a web site of your liking and link from there. If you don't know exactly how to link please ask.

You can also upload the image in the APC Photo Album. Once the image is there you can link to it as if it was on any other web site. But the process is a bit more involved:

Open the image by clicking on the thumbnail in your photo album. A new page will be displayed showing the image bigger on an APC page with all sorts of buttons and links. You need to click on the big image and this time you will see the image by itself (without any APC buttons and links). Then just link it as usual - copy the URL that ends with ".jpg" and paste it in your post enclosing it with the "







" tags.

It is possible that if the original ".jpg" file is too big it ends up in the post in the form of a thumbnail. Show me which one of your images you want to link and I will see why it posts only as a thumbnail.

Once again - if I don't explain exactly what you are asking or I'm unclear please ask.

--Nikolay


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

You are right on target. Please feel free to look at my Photo Album. I filled up the memory VERY quickly without even trying. I did discover in My APC on the bottom left hand side a link called My Attachements. I currently have a total of 9. 

When I learned how to use My Photo Album I found it very easy until I used up the memory so quickly. Then I had to find alternative ways to post my photos. 

If I use Kodak EasyShare web based gallery - can I link from there? 

Does anyone have experience using Kodak EasyShare? 
I like it very much. The only challenge has been trying to figure out how to use it with APC. 

For now, I have been able to use MS Paint to open up photos in my Kodak file on My Computer and Save in My Pictures and save with memory much smaller (100KB) the way you explained in your post.


----------

